# Smoked shark



## luv smoke (Oct 11, 2015)

Was trying to find info about smoking gummy shark smooth hound rig all same fish different names for different countries didn't find anything really apart from it drys out and not so great I hot smoked mine and a dry rub before hand for couple of hours it turned out great apart from used a bit to much salt but good as in a pie was very happy and will be doing heaps more now the shark are in big numbers here in New Zealand and its nearly summer yay













image.jpg



__ luv smoke
__ Oct 11, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 12, 2015)

I have had grilled shark but never smoked. It sounds really good.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 12, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I have had grilled shark but never smoked. It sounds really good.


Same here.  I liked the flavor and texture when I had it grilled, may have to see what the fish market has in stock soon.


----------



## luv smoke (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah I liked it fillets were about inch thick and few smaller bits with brown sugar salt and other spices next time wont add other spices was abit flavourish but good will do more experiments and will post results how it goes


----------

